# How to handle this situation



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

Have a situation hope I get a answer about this, this happen like Thursday evening my daughter bf came over was supposed to drop my grandbaby but instead he stay here and got filled loaded according to my husband . My husband has said he say some things that I had said might said over some years which I don't recall what he said. But my husband always tell his mom everything from A to Z don't think I fit in when it's comes to his family I feel like outsider my mom is no longer here on earth I'm a only child so the only person I might say things to is my oldest child but it's very rare but I don't discuss my business like what I'm feeling if I thinking bout divorce or etc so my daughter bf has said something in that natural that is what I said don't know what to do I'm between a hill n rock not sure who to believe so right now my husband doesn't have much to say he has done things to me in the past and if I did say that it must be out of anger my husband has been domestic toward me n abuse drugs I forgive him  hope someone can give me advice. Thanks in advance


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What you wrote is very hard to understand. Could you go back and edit it maybe.

I think you said that your daughter's bf claimed that you said things that you did not say. 

Is this right? 

If that's the case just deny it. Tell him to stop spreading lies.


----------

